# 2012 dogma2 reviews



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all just purchased my first pinarello. Pulled the trigger on dogma2 team sky colour wave with ui2 and dt swiss rrc 46,66 combo. I am coming from a 2011 roubaix expert. I am wondering what are other dogma owners out there feeling about this bike. I can not really find a real ride review.
Can anyone help?
I will post pics and review when I get this bike. My lbs says 4 months dont know if I can wait that long


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

I got my 613 Dogma2 a few weeks ago but only recently had it built up with the new shamal ultra megas and SR11 Ti. Rode it 70km in the weekend and found it be very very stiff. It was my first ride in 3 months (long story) so the overall body was real sore after the ride - my previous build was a 2008 R3-SL, SRAM Red, Zipp 101's etc..

Anyway some key characteristics I noticed about the bike straight away was how easy it was to get up to speed. Whilst out of the saddle I notice the front end remains super stiff and not twitchy like on the Cervelo (I am approx 85kg in weight) and on the down hill whilst coasting the bike cruised past my ride companions - one was on a 60.1 dogma and another on a new Supersix. As others have reported the bike handles telepathically on the downhill and corners really well, I found this too, it’s too easy to direct it in the way you want it to go - loved that level of confidence.

It was quit a windy day but I did notice the bike was unaffected by cross winds and sliced through the wind much like an S1/P4 I've previously owned.

I need to post another 3 comments before I can post any pics but so far I'm happy with the bike and need a few weeks to get back into the swing of things. I'm happy to answer any questions and post up a more detailed report in terms of ride quality in the coming weeks.

Mino


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally a review thank you


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Was the ride comfortable? Or was it unpleasant because being so stiff?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Where are Dogma2 available in Sky? Is it the blue Sky or the green Tour de Fance Sky?
I've been looking for months.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Both green and blue are available. The blue is called azzuro


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

antihero77: It was unpleasant as I hadn’t ridden in months which I would expected even from my previous build. I have had 3 days off the Dogma and rode it this morning and it was very pleasant. I use Michelin latex inners and GP4000s 23mm clinchers, 100psi in front and 110psi in rear – I believe these factors alone can play a big part in ride comfort.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Minoberi I am so jealous you have your already. Post some pics of the girl. I just changed the colour no more team sky going giro dtalia.


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

haha I'm all the way out in Perth, Western Australia too - however I know a Pinarello Dealer in the states quite well so he took care of acquiring it, I brought a 50cm and he said it was it was the last white in that size GITA had so maybe the size and colour you're after is out of stock? The black/pink looks mint 

Will try post pics in my next reply.


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry no go, need to post at least 10 comments before I can post a photo  

You can see a thread on WW - 2012 Dogma2 Snow white, that's me.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is ww? I changed my mind of colours. Wanted something different that's why I went giro. Can't wait to see pics of yours


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i've done about 200k on mine so far...coming off a Wilier Cento Uno SL.
the frame is indeed stiff but the ride not harsh at all.
climbing is a dream, really transfers the power nicely.

as described above, it descends like an angel, it's incredible, like it's on rails. i was really impressed. the front tracks so well through the corners.
built up mine weighs 15.3 lbs...campy SR11, Enve clinchers. soon Enve tubulars will arrive getting it closer to 15 which is way respectable in my opinion.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

disregard, sent pm


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

I like that description "desends like its on rails" because that is exactly how it feels.

My Dogma2 is sitting at 6.8kg without computer/sensor mounted. 

The frame is no weight weenie but to be honest I wouldn't want to sacrifice any of the ride stiffness/qualities to shed 100-200 grams.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

please people share some pics of your ladies


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

A few more posts on here then I can


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just post nonsense


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

well looks like team sky now has cav on the team. Dont see why he wants to ride a venge and not a dogma2?
crazy


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

antihero77 said:


> Minoberi I am so jealous you have your already. Post some pics of the girl. I just changed the colour no more team sky going giro dtalia.


Do you have a pic of the GIro color. Sounds really nice. Can't seem to fine a pic of it.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

The colour is on the pinarello site under 2012 bikes dogma2


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm still waiting to get my Pinarello Dogma 2.

Dogma 2 Di2 (Bob)
Ui2 group minus the crankset and brake calipers
Rotor cranks with Q ring
Ciamillo Gravitas brake calipers
Fizik Kurve saddle
Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers
Speedplay Zero Pedals
Handlebar & Stem (Undecided)


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet set up I'm going to same route. 
But non bob going giro


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am interested in hearing more details about your findings in the bike riding stiff and uncomfortably. Coming from a Roubaix type bike I imagine it was noticeable.

I want the Dogma really bad - but I am concerned about it being too stiff, so any comments you can post about riding 50+ miles would be appreciated. I ride about 150 miles per week and have had issues with my lower back.

Thanks.

Oh yea, one other thing - we want some pictures!


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

Bikerniel:

I came off a R3-SL and that to many is a race/comfort bike. Given the super thin seat stays do dampen the road vibration and riding position is somewhat a comfort position I can notice a big difference from that frameset then to riding a dogma2. 

However in summary and in my opinion the Dogma2 is not a comfort bike for 150+km rides on harsh roads, It is super stiff but will take that extra 5% out of you’re body but you can make it somewhat comfortable by choosing the right tires, inner tube, tire pressure, saddle (with carbon rails for example) and of course using a good pair of quality bibs.

Also if you have lower back issues I would recommend a thorough bike fit as I had a lower back problem with my Cervelo and having a more accurate fit with the dogma2 has made a difference even after only 4 rides.

Pics to come once I hit 10 posts.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

for post number 9, you can tell me why you went with the liners? do they make a ride difference?


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

The inners are the Michelin Aircomp Latex Presta Tube and to me they rolling with suppleness then Butyl tubes which for me feel like they roll more 'harsher' - try a pair out.


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)

and here is to post number 10 and now pics...


----------



## minoberi (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

Pinarellos are beautiful. I miss my Prince.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

For those considering a Dogma but concerned about stifness, should maybe also consider a KOBH/Dogma K. Same carbon and some asymetrics but designed to be more compliant


----------



## frisky (Aug 3, 2011)

@minoberi: Thats wicked. Congrats.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great looking dogma can't wait for mine to arrive already


----------



## mr.thi03 (Jul 7, 2004)

*Dogma 2*

Hello everyone.

Got a dogma 2 grand fondo edition from Italy and also have the dogma 1.

Dog 2 seems a bit quicker, especially handling. Feels more nimble and fork has a bit more vertical compliant. Doesn't feel like it but is stiffer. Vertical compliant is better over all as well as lateral stiffness.

Dog 1: more solid feeling, slower or more predictable handling, heavier feeling and front end is a bit harsher. More of a S class then a AMG E class (dog 2). 

Given all that, I'm not sure which one I like better. Either way, hope it helps and I'll be posting to sell one of them.

Thanks, T

2012 Dog 2 50cm 622 GF
2010 Dog 1 50cm white


----------



## zizi (Dec 25, 2011)

whats the best training (winter) carbon clincher wheel for my Dogma 2?
LBS is giving a good price on Gotha clinchers! I haven't heard of those wheels! I think they are sold under M.O.St brand!
anybody has any info on them, whould be gratefull!

Otherwise:
Dogma 2 (Sky Colours), SuperRecord 11, Lightweight Tubulars, Look Keo Blades, Selle Italia Kit Carbonio, Anima Bottle Cages , is just the perfect ride!


----------



## mr.thi03 (Jul 7, 2004)

zizi said:


> whats the best training (winter) carbon clincher wheel for my Dogma 2?
> LBS is giving a good price on Gotha clinchers! I haven't heard of those wheels! I think they are sold under M.O.St brand!
> anybody has any info on them, whould be gratefull!
> 
> ...


My favorite carbon clinchers for training rides are the cheap Reynolds assaults. They are bomb proof and not expensive. Run them with latex tube and conti 4000s and they have a very supple ride for the long hours.
Love to see a pic of the Dog2.

Cheer,

T


----------

